# Alien Prequel 3-D (201?)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, I know I posted that I don't have that much against remakes anymore, but...for God's sake! Shouldn't there be a line drawn somewhere?! This is just...shameful! Check the link below for this "news." 

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16328


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

...yeah....I don't see any reason to do that....Nothing wrong with the original


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Alien is my favorite movie of all time and nothing could be done to make it any better.

prequel, with the aliens who found the aliens (that dead monster astronaut in the space ship where the eggs were found) would be interesting, as to why they have cargo ships full of them.

I am so over ripley.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Devils Chariot said:


> Alien is my favorite movie of all time and nothing could be done to make it any better.
> 
> prequel, with the aliens who found the aliens (that dead monster astronaut in the space ship where the eggs were found) would be interesting, as to why they have cargo ships full of them.
> 
> I am so over ripley.


You bring up a very interesting premise, DC. That's a film I wouldn't mind seeing myself. However, there's one very small problem with it.

We, as serious fans of the original film, would embrace wholeheartedly, such a concept. Here's where the problem comes in. The powers to be, and general movie viewing audience, wouldn't. Why? Because it's highly unlikely humans would be present in said film. No idiots like Nicholas Cage, Seth Rogan, or Mark Wahlberg, to market the film with their names on the marquee. It would be just alien lifeforms. No putting undeserved millions into pockets of people who have no acting ability to tell of.

Somewhere, the Yautja (Predators) would have to come into it. After all, the Xenomorphs were engineered by that particular race to make the perfect hunting animal. I could get behind such a flick.

When it comes to the films where humans are present, be it in the *Alien, Predator*, or the films where both are present, the only way they would have a fighting chance, is if they were genetically enchanced, like say, Khan Noonian Singh, mutants, like Wolverine, or Cyborgs. Other than that, the human race is nothing more than ALF fodder.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10689


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

riddle me this...if this new alien movie is a prequel to alien, what are going to do, watch ripley grow up and have a baby? She didn't meet the alien until the first movie on the nostromo! If she travels thru time I swear I am going to hunt down and kill J.J Abrahms with a hammer.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

*shakes head* This insanity has got to stop. This is one movie classic that does NOT need to be messed with. I am not gonna even bother with this when it comes out. Hollywood is loosing their minds with all these remakes.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Please, oh please don't screw up Alien with a remake! I love this movie and if I can exclude the 3rd one, I like the sequels too. Aliens was one of the most intense movies I ever saw.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Keeping my fingers crossed that if this is indeed, a prequel, that Ridley Scott will be directing. There's always the possibility:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16431


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

The remake trend crossed the forbidden line in 2003 with Texas Chainsaw Massacre '03.

I have almost no more hatred for the filmmakers. Not since so many FANS (of all people) were telling the idiots who remade TCM and Dawn of the Dead that they did a good job...

It's too late to say it's gone too far. It's too late to start complaining now.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> Please, oh please don't screw up Alien with a remake! I love this movie and if I can exclude the 3rd one, I like the sequels too. Aliens was one of the most intense movies I ever saw.


I liked the third one. What a downer! I can taste the despair. It's the Seven of the alien trilogy. I also love that scene with torn up bishop on the trash heap. So dark and UNfun. I think for it to follow aliens though was such a drastic change in mood, setting, and style, that almost no one could not be let down. I ditched school to see it. twice.

Devils Chariot was consecutive three time winner for perfect attendance. until 1992.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I've only seen the first two and they were both very good in their own ways.

Aliens was an action / sci-fi / thriller, and a lot more exciting than John Carpenter's The Thing.   

And the original was a very dark, creepy, and very scary horror film. And belongs in the pantheon with all the rest of the 70's finest horror films.

Someone in this thread said there's nothing wrong with the original. And basically, yeah that's true. And there was nothing wrong with most of the movies that have been remade this decade so far. Nothing significant enough to warrant re-doing them at all.

Let's get something more original going. Or... let's remake the stuff that was cruddy or schlocky to start with. Like... Demonic Toys. Or...well, there are a lot of examples.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Aliens was one of my favoities. I still hear Ripply say "Get away from her you bitch!" My Ex-wife gave me a dog when we were married. She picked his name as well, Ripply. The name suites him. She knew I liked Aliens so much, that is why she named him Ripply. I cetainly don't mind a remake. I just hope they do it justice. And I hope they don't change when the alien is going thur the guys chest. You can't change that. No way!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Well... think about the Alien vs. Predator stuff. Completely boring. No new movie will do the original justice.

At best, all it will be is just like all the other sci-fi action stuff coming out in the recent. All of that was boring.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Ridley Scott returns to direct the _prequel_:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16935


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Ridley Scott returns to direct the _prequel_:
> 
> http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16935


better news! However I still don't think this should happen. If anything they should make a good Alien vs. Predator. I thought AVR was gonna be a blast but unfortunatly a let down.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If Ridley Scott has signed to direct the Aliens Prequel, then it might be worth seeing.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Remake of Dark Star combined with Alien.

So stoned that the Dark Star crew accidentally destroy the Predator/Alien homeworld and save the Universe!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

If the studios remake certain classics like Frankenstein, I think I'll be convicted of murder and the world will be short a few executives.
I like the kind of horror movies where you don't see the monster in its entireity except for maybe little clips during a backstory. I love backstories! In my opinion, the BEST horror pic is one where you have to use your imagination.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The Archivist said:


> If the studios remake certain classics like Frankenstein, I think I'll be convicted of murder and the world will be short a few executives.
> I like the kind of horror movies where you don't see the monster in its entireity except for maybe little clips during a backstory. I love backstories! In my opinion, the BEST horror pic is one where you have to use your imagination.


Then you're waaaay behind on your body count, man. *Frankenstein* has been remade _several_ times over in many different ways and interpretations. 

As for your last statement, I think Stephen King said it best once, that you can tease all you want in a story/movie, but eventually, you have to show the monster. Whether it's the actual showing of a slimy creature, or the monster is you. It can't work any other way.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

.......aaaaaaaaaand it will be in 3-D. Read on for details:

http://www.shadowlocked.com/index.p...-alien-prequel-will-be-3d&catid=38:movie-news


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I will just go see the 2-D version on the other side of the theater.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ridley Scott just sat down with MTV and talked about the flick:

http://www.mtv.com/movies/news/articles/1637638/story.jhtml


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a sample of what Ridley Scott recently had to say about his two Alien prequels:

"The film will be really tough, really nasty," he notes. "It's the dark side of the moon. We are talking about gods and engineers. Engineers of space. And were the aliens designed as a form of biological warfare? Or biology that would go in and clean up a planet?"

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16416

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...retty-good-if-you-think-about-it-2068888.html


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The Xenomorphs were designed as the perfect quarry animal for the Predators. If Ridley Scott would get behind an actual AVP flick instead, then we might really see something...


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

At this point, any Alien movie shot with skill and passion will be fine with me. Forget Ripley and Predators and all that malarky. Just make a good, dark, scary SF flick.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gemma Arterton is in talks about starring in the "Alien" flicks.

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/arterton-could-be-in-the-alien-prequels-11046


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a bad feeling about this. The last time we had an old guy revisit his iconic 70s science fiction film to make a prequel, well, it didn't turn out so well.


----------

